# Earn money for browsing the web. Genuine. No Scam. Gener8



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

The past few weeks, I have been using Gener8. You sign up, install a web extension in chrome and at the moment...it converts all google ads into pictures of pugs and feel good messages.

Every time one of these 'ads' appear on your screen, you earn tokens.

So far I have converted the tokens I have earn't for amazon vouchers and have bought a PS4 game and today redeemed more tokens for another £5 amazon voucher.

I have enough tokens in my wallet to get 6 more £5 vouchers but at the moment, they fund the marketplace/vouchers themselves so they release a batch a couple of times a week.

They need to get to 50,000 users and then they will be selling the ad space and you will start seeing their ads instead of googles and instead of their current cute place holders.

But when that happens, the market place will always be stocked fully and you will be able to simply withdraw your tokens as cash!

I genuinely have earn't amazon vouchers from this and I think it's a brilliant way finally for you to get some revenue back for all the google ads you're forced to see on various websites.

https://gener8ads.com/add-to-browse...K1JoUd-Yvej4iYz1J7EQu0rABNv295twaAsqVEALw_wcB

These are ex RedBull marketing guys, and a few weeks ago had 30,000 users. It can't be far off 50,000 now.

sorry if you think this is spam or some silly scheme etc, it really isn't. It's not a get rich quick scheme, it's not a way of earning a second income. It's nothing of the sort. It's a little treat/sweetner for getting a little something for simply seeing ads that you would anyway.

I work from the PC most of the time, so a voucher here and there, or save them up for a firestick or the likes, nice for free! I think they are working on a mobile browser/app so you can earn tokens browsing on mobile/tablet devices soon too!

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds brill!!

Dont think itd work for me though, as I only ever use my phone or ipad. Must say to cookie youngster though. 

Cheers

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Make sure to complete your profile 100% once you've signed up, otherwise you'll earn tokens waaaaaay to slowly.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

just trying it so used your code.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I’d not trust anything that I had to install.

Call me cynical and I’m all for entrepreneurs but I fail to see how one can legitimately monetise viewing the web if you’re NOT clicking the ads as sooner or later the ‘advertiser’ that pays for the links will look in to what gets them sales/hits and they will end their association with the ones with crap results. That’s just basic business sense.

Boom. Money dries up, ‘company is no longer there’...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

wayne451 said:


> I'd not trust anything that I had to install.
> 
> Call me cynical and I'm all for entrepreneurs but I fail to see how one can legitimately monetise viewing the web if you're NOT clicking the ads as sooner or later the 'advertiser' that pays for the links will look in to what gets them sales/hits and they will end their association with the ones with crap results. That's just basic business sense.
> 
> Boom. Money dries up, 'company is no longer there'...


People do click the ads but it's the impressions too they pay for, same as when you pay for google adwords, you pay either for number of impressions or cost per click.

Either way, it's made me multiple £5 amazon vouchers at the moment so I'll carry on.

All the plug in does, is it works like adblockers but instead of just blocking the ad, it then shows you an ad from their clients (when they hit the 50k member number).


----------

